# How long for next cycle if not enough eggs to share



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey ladies this ivf roller coaster continues after a long game I was supposed to have EC on Wednesday but my hormone levels were too high i have been coasting since the scan showed loads of follicles and finally EC was today Sunday. Unfortunately i only had 6 eggs which are not enough to share needed 8 guttered   so i decided to donate all does anyone know how long i have to wait before i can have another go i really thought this was my time.


----------



## PamH (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Tito,

I was in exactly same position as you. I was down for egg sharing and had egg collection yesterday and they only got 6.

I asked if I donated all when I could do another cycle and was told I had to have 3 periods before I could do it again.

I was so upset as I came out of theatre as I knew I needed 8 or more. After many tears and discussion with my DH and family I decided to keep all of my 6 eggs. The embryologist called me this morning to say that my eggs were borderline for maturity however 3 have fertilised. 

It was a very hard decision to make as I know there is a couple out there that are disappointed but I also had to think about myself.

I admire you for what you have done.xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Hey Pam this was a decision i had thought through personnal no hard feelings to you but i thought it would be cruel to keep the eggs myself especially knowing how hard this whole IVF thing is this woman may not produce eggs and i comitted myself to this i can produce eggs so giving them all is just the right thing to do. 

Anyway i just had my consultation and as soon as AF starts i call the clinic so that i can do my free cycle the next cyle.

Please don't get me wrong this is just my personal veiw i just imagined myself in the other persons veiw if i was them how would i feel. Goodluck to you dear.


----------

